# Loader problem



## cole3986 (Sep 1, 2008)

Just purchased a 1035 with a 1016 loader. The tractor has a loader problem, the loader is slow, jerky and weak (will not pick up the front wheels of the tractor).
Lfit cylinders and joystick valve/meter plate was replaced prior to my ownership. When the loader is trying to left the front wheels it is making a screaming sound. Is there air in the system? If so how do you bleed out? Could a clogged hydraulic filter be the problem? I was told the the loader pump (bolts to the engine was also recently replaced) I have ordered the tractor manuals. 

This is my 1st tractor purchase (the price was right) and appreciate any help with this.


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cole3986 _
> *Just purchased a 1035 with a 1016 loader. The tractor has a loader problem, the loader is slow, jerky and weak (will not pick up the front wheels of the tractor).
> Lfit cylinders and joystick valve/meter plate was replaced prior to my ownership. When the loader is trying to left the front wheels it is making a screaming sound. Is there air in the system? If so how do you bleed out? Could a clogged hydraulic filter be the problem? I was told the the loader pump (bolts to the engine was also recently replaced) I have ordered the tractor manuals.
> 
> This is my 1st tractor purchase (the price was right) and appreciate any help with this. *


Besides the filter...your tractor may also have a separate screen that is plugged up, as well...I am assuming your hydraulic levels are proper...

Bleeding the air out of an FEL and 3PH....you just cycle the systems very slowly at lower RPMs and the air will work itself out of the systme when it gets to the sump...certain power steering hydraulics might require bleeding...especially if you have a dead end in the system...


----------

